# Can I DIY this project? (pics included)



## BobStrauss (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm going to be installing six new LED cans in my living room. Hopefully  this picture gives you a good idea of what I'm trying to do. The paper  cutouts are my templates for cutouts. 







However, I'm planning on removing the light from the ceiling fan, and  hopefully I can use that existing power source to wire in my cans from  the attic. 

I hope to run these lights off the existing switch at the door (pictured  below). It's currently wired for an outdoor light on the right, a  ceiling fan speed controller in the middle, and the ceiling light fan on  the left. 

I'd like to hook up all the cans to one dimmer, which will take the  position of the existing ceiling light switch on the left. Then I'd like  a replacement fan speed controller in the middle, and then keep the  outdoor light switch on the right. 
















Is this something I should be able to do myself, or would I really need  to call an electrician? Also, I was hoping the cords running to the  ceiling fan would be individual (one for the light, one for the fan),  but it appears to be just one single white cable. 

If you guys have any advice or suggestions I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you have a good plan to me. Is the access to the attic going to be easy? What wattage lights are you planning to run? 

I would say it&#8217;s a very DIY friendly project.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 3, 2015)

There is a big attic above this ceiling, and the units I'm installing  are IC-rated. I've already installed one can in a separate hallway, but  this replaced an existing fixture, so that was much easier. Nonetheless,  I'm confident I can get the cans in place, but I'm really unsure of how  to wire them. 

If I use that (white) cord that's going to the ceiling fan now, am I  going to have to splice it? Or do I run new cords (at the electrical  twist caps) to my can lights? That's still the hangup that has me  confused.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

Your box for the ceiling fan will act as the junction box for the new lights. One of the wires coming from the switches red or black was used for the fan light. That wire will attach to a new wire going to the first light that will be the black wire, and the white will get connected to the other whites. Then you will run wire light to light. Wire all the lights in parallel with each light&#8217;s white and black being connected. All the bare ground wires will go together in the fan junction box and connected together to the ground screw in each light.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

Will look like this and I showed where it will start in the old fan box.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

You are welcome and don&#8217;t go away some pros will be along in a bit and most likely will tell you something more or different. Once you dig in and get the job going and done post more pics if you can. Many people have projects quite similar to yours. 

You don&#8217;t need to remove the light from the fan you could still have it come on with the other lights if you wanted.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 3, 2015)

I actually want to remove the light. It's not my favorite, and my girlfriend has me on a mission to remove every "boob light" she has. I figure it will look cleaner with just the fan and the cans. 

However, someone else brought up a concern that I am now worried about. Do you think there will be substantial flickering/strobing due to the lights shining through the fan blades? Someone told me that my existing layout will make that a problem.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don&#8217;t know but with six lights and five blades I would think you should be ok. Test it out tonight go up there with a light and run the fan and see if you get any?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 3, 2015)

The only issue is the dimmer capability.  If you have the fan as your light source, dimming the lights from the switch will "dim" the fan too.  Typically, fans have on-slow-medium-fast as speeds preset.  A wall mounted fan switch would impact your lights.

I would fish a separate power source from the wall box that is controlled by its own dimmer.  Modern LED can lights are dimmable, so this is no conflict.  Just pigtail the power (black) leg and add the neutral (white) to the existing bundle of neutrals.  The fishing exercise is made easier since you have attic access.  Just locate the stud bay by careful measurement and observation.  You might be able to use the top plate hole which feeds the fan!  If not, drill close to that hole and you can feed the ROMEX as necessary.  You have access holes in the wall box already so this should make it even easier.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2015)

He already has two power wires to the fan. The old light power wire will become the new light power wire. The fan was on a speed control and will get a new one I believe.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2015)

I would be looking at leds instead of can lights, and I think Bud has it covered.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the help, guys. The wiring advice you gave me was fantastic, and everything works perfectly. FWIW, I went with the Philips Warm Glow LEDs, and I like them a lot. No buzzing or flickering whatsoever. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kok328 (Feb 18, 2015)

LED manufacturers list compatible dimmer switches.  Not all dimmers are compatible with LED.

FWIW - overheard a conversation at lunch today and the subject was DIY electrical.  One person mentioned that while a DIY can do electrical, a permit must be obtained in order to not void their homeowner's insurance.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 19, 2015)

The switch I have is LED compatible. 

Quick question, though: is running ROMEX off the red wire from the fan light to my new can lights a code violation? And if I should get permits, should I go ahead and do the other rooms this way first? 

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 17, 2016)

BUMP.


I'm planning on a similar project, but this time there are TWO switches - a 3-way setup. Still, the cable that runs to the existing fixture is 14/2 romex. Will I be able to wire in the new recessed cans just the same as before?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2016)

You need 3 wire for the switches.


----------



## BobStrauss (Feb 17, 2016)

The switches are already wired. But to the existing fixture is 14/2. 

Do I wire up the new recessed cans like I did last time using the 14/2? Existing 14/2 to can, then black-black white-white ground-ground to each one thereafter?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes................


----------

